# Anyone know of huna?



## shesulsa (Dec 6, 2005)

I began reading a book on Huna a couple few years ago and know we have at least one practitioner from the Islands here.

Does anyone here have something to contribute on this?


----------



## punisher73 (Dec 6, 2005)

Hmmmmm, not sure what more you would want to know.  Alot of Huna is mixed with NLP and time line therapy techniques for the "cleansing" or so you feel deserving of what it is you want (Tad James for example).

It got it's main push from Max Freedom Long, who authored a few books on the subject and his main contention was that the early peoples of Hawaii were actually from ancient Egypt and tries to draw comparisions of language to illustrate his point.  He also claimed that Jesus was a kahuna and his teachings were all in code and goes on to show the "codewords" in the gospels and then applies that to Huna teachings.

Huna itself believes that there are 3 "selves" low, middle and high self.  Through the accumalation of "mana" (very similiar to chi concepts in some regards) we can send things to our high self through our low self (think unconscious mind and the superconscious universal mind).  If the low self doesn't think we are deserving it won't send the message so we have to do kala or cleansing to make things right or make ourselves deserving.  

If you have other questions let me know and I will try and answer some of them (might take a bit to find answers in the books I have since it's been awhile).


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Dec 8, 2005)

Huna was around in many forms long before Tad bastardized it and combined it with his timeline therapy and Ericksonian hypnosis for marketing purposes. AND (Advanced Neuro Dynamics), Tad's company, went ffrom NLP training and products, to Huna products, to finally buying out a second rate hypnosis school here in Southern Cal. 

Growing up in rural Hawaii, you see some wierd stuff. There are several types of kahuna (huna adepts), and they have different specialties. Each ultimately claims to be the holder of the one great Huna truth. To say something as sweeping as, "Huna teaches..." is quite hard, as one would have to start with, "Whose huna are you referring to?".

Serge King is a new age author and speaker claiming to represent the old huna ways. Some in the islands praise him; some say he's full of crap and hs no idea. 

One of my neighbors in Hawaii was a kahuna, and we saw him do some wierd schtuff. I, for one, won't "talk stink" about the kahuna. I will, however, be deeply suspiscious of ny haule' claiming to be a huna adept. The really good ones stay in the country and keep to themselves and their clan.

My own 2 cents.

Regards,

dave


----------

